

Ask HN: Emulation for a wide variety of cell phones? - mooneater

Can anyone point to an emulator which I can use to test my mobile web app on a broad spectrum of devices?
I know there are many manufacturer-specific emulators, but I was hoping to find a "holy grail".
======
ideamonk
I think this _can_ become an awesome product. not just for testing web apps,
also for java applets and other cross-mobile-platform apps :)

